# Questions about the Medical Process and my Scoliosis



## adspace44 (30 Nov 2016)

Now, after reading numerous articles on this forum, I would like to acknowledge that none of you are medical experts. I almost always see a comment such as "we aren't doctors, we can't answer that". I fully understand that, so therefore my questions are more expecting _opinions_ and _relevant experiences_. I can assure you I'm not naive, and won't make important decisions purely based on the answers of this post.

Moving on. 

I am a 15 year old male planning on joining my local reserve unit when I turn 16. I unfortunately, however, have a medical condition called 'scoliosis', which is the curvature of the spine. I've seen doctors for it, and have recently been seeing a chiropractor to try and correct the curvature (and prevent it from progressing), which is currently at 26 degrees in the lower back. This condition is not painful and non-restrictive - I can complete tasks with ease, whether it be 5km runs or numerous push ups/sit ups.

Given this circumstance, I have the following questions:

1) Will the medical examination catch my scoliosis? It's not visible with clothing on, and when I do exercises, it's not visible either.
2) Will the medical examination strip me down? As in, will they take off my clothes? 
and finally, 3) In your opinion, do you think I'll be DQ'd because of this?

I appreciate all answers, even if they say I'll be DQ'd etc., just as long as they provide a small explanation. 

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## mariomike (30 Nov 2016)

adspace44 said:
			
		

> I unfortunately, however, have a medical condition called 'scoliosis', which is the curvature of the spine.



For reference, perhaps,

Questions about the Medical Process and my Scoliosis

will be merged with,

Scoliosis
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13299.0/nowap.html
2 pages.

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## adspace44 (30 Nov 2016)

I have read that post, and it didn't give me the answers to the first two questions.

But I guess I'll re-read it.


----------



## mariomike (30 Nov 2016)

adspace44 said:
			
		

> I have read that post, and it didn't give me the answers to the first two questions.



The scoliosis thread might be a good place to ask.


----------



## ModlrMike (30 Nov 2016)

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Unknown


----------



## adspace44 (30 Nov 2016)

Questions were more or less answered, thanks.


----------



## Fluff (30 Nov 2016)

Keep in mind that even if they don't catch it visually you still need to inform them about it. You really should not hide any medical information from them. They need to know not just for the safety of people that may rely on you but for your own safety as well.

edit:grammar fix


----------



## adspace44 (30 Nov 2016)

Yea, I plan on doing that. 

I'm going to try and see if my doctor can write a letter, after his own exam of course, saying that I won't present a liability to the CAF etc etc.


----------

